

Google uses only low-cost, off-the-street pigeons for its clusters - sublemonic
http://www.google.com/technology/pigeonrank.html

======
GrandMasterBirt
Awesome. However I've been working on sqerrel based slgorithms. Rodents seem
to be able to multiply faster and thus provide better scalability than
pidgeons. The problem is that my competitor who's doing feline ranking keeps
sending cats to my farm with disasterous consequences.

